# 300W inverter - can it run a toaster



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi everyone. 

I do not know much about these things, or electrics in general. I'm sure Dave or Frank will help me out.

I have a cheap toater which I believe is a low wattage variety, bought in a caravan shop. Can it be used with a 300w inverter?

Regards

Tim


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

The wattage will be marked on the toaster somewhere. Personally I find it a lot quicker and easier to use one of those cheap wire toasters with a handle on that you can buy in accesory shops for next to nothing and just plonk it on the gas ring. The toast is ready in a flash certainly quicker than an electric one.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Forget electric toaster . . you want one of these, mush quicker & makes best toast I've tasted !
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0190800.htm


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks to both of you for your ideas.
Tim


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

No I doubt very much a 300 watt would be man enough.

For a toaster i reckon well over a 1000 watt to do any kind of job.

300 watt runs my laptop or TV but nothing like this, better a rethink along the gas stove lines would be better as has been said :wink:


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Forget electric toaster . . you want one of these, mush quicker & makes best toast I've tasted !
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0190800.htm


Thats the one I have they are brilliant and so quick.


----------

